# TIG settings



## Aukai (Sep 18, 2021)

I have the Miller Syncrowave 250DX, it was set at one time by my friend, and I have been practicing, and have TIGed some SS. I turned the machine on, and was wiping the dust off for a picture, and changed the settings. I can get my friend to come back and reset it, but if someone looking has an idea what lights should be where, and the left dial position I would appreciate it. The other bank has all plugs so no adjustments there.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 18, 2021)

pulse tig is the way to go!!!! 

the left dial is the pulse frequency, its setting is dependent on how many times you wish the pulse to occur
slower pulses (0-4) produce wider welds generally
more frequent pulses (6-10) will more localize the penetration

with different materials, the pulse rate will change
don't be afraid to find a sweet spot


----------



## Aukai (Sep 18, 2021)

That's some haircut you got now. OK, I'll play with it next time, I still need to figure out what I did, and where the push button settings should be. I got this machine from an agriculture company that closed it's shop, I don't really know how to use it.


----------



## G-ManBart (Sep 27, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I have the Miller Syncrowave 250DX, it was set at one time by my friend, and I have been practicing, and have TIGed some SS. I turned the machine on, and was wiping the dust off for a picture, and changed the settings. I can get my friend to come back and reset it, but if someone looking has an idea what lights should be where, and the left dial position I would appreciate it. The other bank has all plugs so no adjustments there.


I have a Syncrowave 250DX as well, so I think I can help.  The four buttons starting left to right are 1) Stick or TIG, 2) Amperage Remote or Panel, 3) Output On, Trigger Hold, Remote, 4) Start Mode Lift Start, HF Start, HF Continuous.  

The left adjustment dial is for AC Balance, only used for AC welding (aluminum).  The Right adjustment dial is the length of post-flow gas.

For welding SS with a foot pedal you'll want 1 to be set to TIG, 2 to be set to the A with an arrow in a square (Remote), 3 to be set to the circle with an arrow next to a square with an arrow (Remote), and 4 to be set to HF Start (the middle one with a fat lower left leg).  The AC balance won't matter.  You'll want post-flow to coincide with the amperage you're using...try 10 seconds to start an increase if the tungsten changes color after you stop welding (not cooled long enough).  You can decrease the time until the tungsten changes color after stopping, then bump it up until that stops...but less than 10S would be unusual for anything other than really low amperage.

You can pull up the manual on Miller's site and save a copy as well...use your serial number to find the correct manual:




__





						Manuals & Parts | MillerWelds
					

Find replacement parts and receive detailed answers to your questions by downloading owner's manuals for your Miller products.




					www.millerwelds.com


----------



## G-ManBart (Sep 27, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> *the left dial is the pulse frequency, *its setting is dependent on how many times you wish the pulse to occur
> slower pulses (0-4) produce wider welds generally
> more frequent pulses (6-10) will more localize the penetration



That's not correct.  The left dial is for AC balance when welding aluminum.  The pulser option for a Syncrowave 250DX is located at the top-right corner of the panel and consists of three dials.  The panel has the spots marked, but filled with plugs since it was an option, and not standard.  The pulse feature on the 250DX is fairly limited compared to what you'd get with newer inverter machines (I have both).


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2021)

Awesome G-Man, thank you. I just ruined a piece MIG welding SS with splatter, a couple BBs stuck to the knurling


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 27, 2021)

G-ManBart said:


> That's not correct.  The left dial is for AC balance when welding aluminum.  The pulser option for a Syncrowave 250DX is located at the top-right corner of the panel and consists of three dials.  The panel has the spots marked, but filled with plugs since it was an option, and not standard.  The pulse feature on the 250DX is fairly limited compared to what you'd get with newer inverter machines (I have both).


Thank you for the clarification, i was mistaken.


----------

